
Upwork - kazamos
https://blog.elazzabi.com/upwork-b747ae3db961#.ylloe5471
======
imtu80
Problem I had with them was regarding managing payment methods. I work on
different projects for different clients and I use their respective credit
card to pay freelancer. Therefore, I added multiple card cards to my account.
Only to know, they don't give an option which card to use when hiring a
freelancer. I talked to their customer service letting them know it charged
the wrong card and did not give me an option to choose a card.

Also, I asked them to revert the transaction and charge the right card or else
I (on behalf of my client) will have to file a dispute.

Their response was, I cannot file dispute because that is against their terms
and conditions. If I do, then they will terminate my account. Additionally,
the option to add multiple cards is for backup. In case if first card doesn't
work they can charge the second card.

To use different cards for different clients, I will have to create a separate
"team" even though only one person is managing all the projects.

At the end they said, create a new "team" and talk to the freelancer if he is
OK to cancel the order and resubmit it from the new "team". The freelancer was
hesitant but he agreed. Since all my instructions/messages were in default
"team" account, I continued and decided to cancel it at the end of the
project. At the end, the freelancer didn't feel comfortable therefore he
refused to cancel the job and I ended up paying him from wrong client's card.

I ended up having one client write a check to pay the other.

What a mess....

------
telesilla
I often need to farm out small jobs and previously used Upwork (we have one
major project ending soon, we'll be hiring the contractor directly after
that). The fee rise if the main problem for us: we don't see we get 20% value
from Upwork.

What are our alternatives, HN? Any recommendations?

~~~
ryanbertrand
Here is a big list of alternatives:

[https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer](https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer)

~~~
kazamos
Thank you. I need to see this alternatives

------
webscaleizfun
Are the customers of Fiverr drowning Upwork? Just seems kinda odd that it has
become such a mess as of late, I dropped Upwork just before their most recent
fee increase though...

~~~
kazamos
I never used Fiverr, looks like they have a fix price. 5$?

~~~
throwaway2016a
I've never spent just $5 on a Fiverr job. Example: if you want someone to
design you a logo the $5 will get you a low res one but you'll have to pay
another $40 to get the PSD files and revisions.

With that said, I've had some great experience with it hiring creative types.

